# How many tabs do you have open?



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

At the moment I have only 40 because I find that Chrome tends to make me more conscious of how many I have open whereas, when I used Firefox, I could have 100+ open no problem.

I am a natural tab fiend :crazy:


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

eeee! I usually keep 1-3 taps open, I'm not able to do so many tasks at once.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I would have so many more, but my computer is crappy and it kinda makes it run slower :mellow:
At the moment, I have about 13 open...
I'll always start off on a regular site, then I'll start reading some interesting stuff on the internet, and then I'll be reminded of something else...and then...Ne go boom!
Then I have to make folders to keep all the sites so that I don't have to have all the tabs open. I swear, my internet browser is unorganized to the maximum!


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Holy carp, people. That's a lot of tabs. :crazy:

I normally have at most 10 tabs open. Once I get there I always try to reduce it down to a maximum of 5 tabs. That way I keep my tab-count under control.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Nyx said:


> I'll always start off on a regular site, then I'll start reading some interesting stuff on the internet, and then I'll be reminded of something else...and then...Ne go boom!


I also blame Ne - you find this then it leads you to that then you get somewhere else and then, without realizing it, you've been surfing for hours and have dozens of tabs open


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Midnight Runner said:


> Holy carp













heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I also blame Ne - you find this then it leads you to that then you get somewhere else and then, without realizing it, you've been surfing for hours and have dozens of tabs open


Seriously! Just give me wikipedia and I'll have three hours dead :mellow:
I have loads of Ne...loads!


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Three at the moment õ_Õ


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

4 tabs, the 'judging' in me wouldn't let me have even this unorganised lol.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I can easily have more than 50 open for days. I use Opera, so I always see all of them too.


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Usually 3 - 5 currently 4.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Currently 2. I don't like to have more than 3 or 4 open @ once.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I usually have 5 opened at once. More than 10 drives me crazy though because I have to keep my thoughts/knowledge in order. I'm also AD/HD so I tend to hyperfocus or lose concentration if there are more tabs around.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I am an INTJ and I have 41 tabs open.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Right now...6 but it can go upto 30..........


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

I currently have fourteen. I periodically force myself to close them so I have rarely had more than twenty up.

My sister calls me a tab whore. At least I'm not the only one! :crazy:


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Only two plus torrent (not breaking any copyright laws of course) and this thread reminded me to turn the media player on. I've just gotten started today. To have 40 open?! Holy carp! I get annoyed when I have too many tabs open and periodically clean up and close the ones I'm done with. I like to keep them organized by opening a new window instead of a tab if I am going to a different topic. For example I have PerC and all MBTI related articles in one window; if I start reading about music/RPG/whatever that's a different window, etc. Normally I have two or three windows with 1-6 tabs each plus a "my computer" application or two.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

17 for firefox plus 6 other small programs (one of them being word, where I have 3 documents open).:blushed:


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

I have 4 open, atm. I usually have around 4-7 open. I don't like clutter. :dry:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Shockingly, just this one.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I used to always have at least 10 open, but it was a pain in the ass so now I make sure to always have 2. Exactly 2.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Only 2....


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

2 at the moment, but on a regular basis it's always between 2 and 7.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I've got 34 at the moment spread over three windows, split vaguely on content


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Number 9 Number 9 Number 9 Number 9


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I usually have somewhere in the thirties for my browser and five tabs open in my notepad window. Go Ne, go Ne, go!


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> I am an INTJ and I have 41 tabs open.


 
I'm also an INTJ but I have 3. 2 of which are Word documents. I guess there goes my theory that J's are to picky to be able to tolerate more than a few. Personally, I feel too chaotic when it gets over 5. Usually, I have 3. If my computer reaches a certain number, the tabs combine into one that you can click and choose for the specific tab you want to view. Does anyone else know what I'm talking about?


----------



## MysticFae (Jul 17, 2010)

hmm... i have 3 right now but when i am more awake it is usually about 9. lol


----------



## Rationality (Jul 8, 2010)

34 tabs in 2 windows at the moment


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

24 atm. *no point in closing them, as I'll read them later anyway*


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I always have lots of tabs open cause I can't bring myself to closing them. It's horrible! lol

I always put my computer on stand by instead of turning it off. It's very rare for me to switch off either my main computer or laptop, I hate having to lose my tabs, or stuff I'm doing.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I currently have six open, but normally have between 5 and 20 open at any one time. Most was probably close to 50.


----------



## DeadboredreD (Aug 2, 2011)

22. I open many tabs; but I usually don't have motivation to read!


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

i have 5 tabs open, i am also crazy with the bookmarking


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I currently have six open, but normally have between 5 and 20 open at any one time. Most was probably close to 50.


20 is way too many and id assume that would slow down my computer


----------



## Ankoku Flare (Dec 22, 2011)

Usually around 6
it spikes up to 20~ if I'm giving llamas and comments on deviant art or something.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> 20 is way too many and id assume that would slow down my computer


For you, personally?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Can someone please, please make a J vs P poll about this?? =P

Personally, if the tabs start to shrink in size (at about 5), I get antsy and have to address the issue. If they ever get to the scrolling arrows, I'm doomed.


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

57 across 5 windows.

I closed a lot earlier though as it seems my computer cannot cope with too many these days.

About 35 of them are work related, and I also have 7 related PDF documents open in another programme too.

I love tabs. Although I tend to get a bit carried away.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> For you, personally?


yep10char...........


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I usually have 5 or 6 open.


----------



## TogetherAgain (Oct 15, 2011)

If I'm on a normal browsing session, I'll have anywhere from 5-20ish tabs open. If I somehow find my way to anywhere that has a plethora of hyperlinks (think TVTropes or any sort of wiki), then that number can go from 5-20 to 100+ easily.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

Three, at the moment. Usually I have five or more.


----------



## Nyutral (Dec 26, 2011)

Varies widely. If I see something interesting, it gets its own tab. Like @TogetherAgain, TVTropes or anything similar will quickly push the number towards triple digits. Currently, there's 22 open, since there was five interesting boards on the main forum page, and an average of five threads on the front page of each board that I'm planning on analyzing and possibly replying to. This being one of them. 

In a moment, it'll be 21.


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

2.

On this window.

Then I have 3 more windows open, each with 3 tabs. For some reason I don't like having too many tabs open on one window, so when I get over a certain amount (usually 5) I will open a new window. I'm not sure why I do this.


----------



## Nyutral (Dec 26, 2011)

Oops. Forum shenanigans, making me post twice.


----------



## doucette (Oct 23, 2011)

If it is more than 10, my computer doesn´t like me.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I have 19- 9 in Opera and 10 in Firefox. And that's only because I'm meant to be doing an essay right now. XD


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

2 to 10. It's way too stressful to have more than that because I start losing things and then Safari crashes and I don't remember what I had open and I realize it didn't even matter very much.


----------



## Incline (Oct 21, 2011)

Right now, five.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

One at the moment because I just closed a few before going to PerC.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Usually 2-3 as my computer is very slow and the more tabs I have open the slower it becomes.


----------



## Emily Riddle (Jan 23, 2012)

It's usually 21-30.
I always do a research about different stuff and this would lead me to different topics so I end up having lots of tabs open. Haha!


----------



## Missolitude (Sep 21, 2012)

6 at the moment. Usually about 5-10.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I have 11 tabs open. My laptop's quite slow and evil though, so I can't have that many open.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

11-20
I enjoy multitasking.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

7, which is about average for me. I multitask a lot, so if I didn't close any tabs, I would probably have a lot more (20-25??). However, I usually end up closing them after I'm done with them because having too many open gives me a headache. -_- Besides, I can just find it again in my history later.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

wow 16 I didnt even realize I had that many open


----------



## Sheeduh (Sep 24, 2012)

I upgraded my 1gb on my mac to 4 gb, so now I can have as many as I want without my computer freezing or loading sooooo slowly.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

I usually have about 5 or 6 per browser, and as many as 3 browsers open at a time across 2 monitors. alt+tab and ctrl+tab are my friends.


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

"ONLY" 40?.... if i had any more than 3 tabs open my brain would start to implode. I technically don't have any open right now, I'm using the PerC android app.... which, btw, keeps force closing -.-


----------

